# what would a typical package for a London to New York move be?



## lonnyc (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi there,

I am contemplating a move from London to New York and am quite aware that my company is trying to restrict their costs, and therefore I am naturally suspicious of the initial offer.

It's a 2 year assignment, but I am basically going to get my London wage (£60k) and benefits (medical, pension, etc) and the _initial _cost of relocation. I am not being offered any other disturbance allowance or help with accomodation costs; basically none of the perks of a traditional expat deal. It's being treated as a "move" rather than "expat".

Reading around it seems like the cost of living in NYC is roughly the same or maybe slightly less than London so I'm thinking this might be ok, but then I also feel that I may be taken for ride here.

Any thoughts? What have other people been offered? What would be considered 'typical'? And ultimately, will my quality of life be diminished?

thanks


----------



## bradleyt (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on where in New York you are going. Outside of Manhattan is actually cheaper than inside the boundaries. You can find some GREAT apartments in the city but they are VERY expensive. Even the "ghetto" comes in at $1,100 a month.


----------

